# Boat floats and a Truck sinks



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

was around Ancarrows watched a 2000 f-150 pull down the steep boat ramp and i was like nice boat and truck . dude got o ut to unleash the boat and the truck rolled back in the water and was submerged all ya could see was the inside cab lite glowing under the water     :jawdrop:


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Damn fords and there faulty emergency brakes...


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*hmmmmm*

 wonder if he pulled any fish out his truck :jawdrop:


----------



## Tater Salad (Mar 9, 2004)

Ford
Fix Or Repair Daily


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2004)

*hey hey hey*

i have a ford. the ramp was probally just too slippery


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Found 
On 
Road
Dead


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

FOUND . ON .RIVER . DEAD.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Good one... HA!


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

seemd **** it fit preet gud to


----------



## HelpOnTheWay (Feb 23, 2004)

Grab a six-pack and spend Saturday of Memorial Day weekend at a busy launch ramp. Its way funnier than anything on tv...


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*You too huh?*

Can be very intertaining  

Make sure to take a camera...I usually like the ramps that have a lot of current, not the best ramps, and close quarters...will probably do it again this year


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

First 
On 
Race 
Day

Catman.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*especially*

NEWBIES


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Das right catman tell em how it is!!


----------



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

Watched a jet ski go floating down the river once.. 'nother guy had to hop on his and chase it down.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*aint water sports a blast*


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2004)

*catman and fl*

i guess were the only ones who know how much better FORDS are!


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I just got me a new one*

Ford that is...........


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Gee didn't know they made anything else!!:jawdrop:


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

Tell-m how it is OldSalt


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Hey,,Ihave a f150 ext cab I like it..Only prob it it a triton v8 and it is a little rough on gas..


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

heard that n the way gas is going up ,  I thought about the gas deal b fore I got my truck  I gotta 6 clyl n its enough to pull my boat n oh ta work out of


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

16 and 17 miles to a gallon..That is when I keep my foot out of the accelerator then forget it. I like it though it does what I ask of it and does itwell.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Chevy all the way.*

You couldn't give me a Ford.

Unless there was nice combo in the back.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2004)

*gas milage*

yea my truck probally gets 12-13 mpg.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*daaaaamn*

hope you dont too much travln  :jawdrop:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2004)

*inawe*

sure do. all the time to the river house on the rapp and also to hatteras twice a year.


----------

